# Water based polyurethane over gel stain.



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

I just covered a large pine + maple project with General Finishes black gel stain. Flat surfaces two coats, rest is one coat. I am planning to spray General Finishes water based polyurethane on it. Why polyurethane ? since most of the wood is pine I am afraid that it will ding easily and lacquer would crack. Polyurethan should ding together with the wood without cracking. Am I correct ?

Also will water based polyurethane raise grain when applied over oil based gel stain ?
Even if not will applying a coat or two of shellac under polyurethane bring any benefits ?
My main goal is to protect the soft wood from easy scratching/dinging. Look is secondary.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

Should work fine, but ALWAYS test it out first!
Waterborne products tend to have flexibility and move with dings much better than lacquer.
Yes, grain will raise some. 
I wouldn't bother with shellac unless your test piece doesn't come out as desired.
Waterborne has good protection, but it's far from indestructible. I replace restaurant tables every 5 years or so.

I have used every GF waterborne topcoat through the years and would steer you away. I have found better protection with other products. I am a big fan EmTech products from Target Coatings. 8000CV is my go to finish for tables. Milesi seems to be a quality product too.


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

One rule of thumb I heard is if you start with oil finish with oil.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Lacquer won't crack with furniture dings and dents.

Try some sample boards to see how the products interact. Sand the sample board, and finish it just as you intend to with the project. Do one with poly and one with lacquer. I sure prefer lacquer over poly.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> One rule of thumb I heard is if you start with oil finish with oil.
> - nkawtg


General Finishes people say that you can start with oil and finish with water provided you give enough time for drying.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> I have used every GF waterborne topcoat through the years and would steer you away. I have found better protection with other products. I am a big fan EmTech products from Target Coatings. 8000CV is my go to finish for tables. Milesi seems to be a quality product too.
> - Drew


How is it better ? Do you mean it resists impacts better or just lasts longer ?


----------

